# Training Twice V/s Once (each bodypart) a week



## aqs (Oct 12, 2004)

*training once V/s Twice a week each bodypart*​
Once a week each bodypart 3268.09%twice a week each bodypart 1123.40%Other? (please mention)48.51%


----------



## aqs (Oct 12, 2004)

Guys im gonna put an end to this question for many new trainers(i guess)and for myself too ... Everyone's different with different body genetics and reacts different to any exercise plan, the best one is what u find for yourself. Remember more than 8/9 sets of tri bi will overtrain you... and hows that possible not to overtrain them by doing 2x a week? or if u do it 2x but limit the sets?However, here's we have a poll that may tell us wuts NORMALLY better ... once or twice a week exercise per body part ?


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

I use a high volume approach with myself and the guys i train, Training each muscle group once per week.... sometimes they do calves twice per week thats it


----------



## ibiza2001 (Mar 6, 2009)

only one body part for me at the moment, would love to change to two if this would help my gains


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Twice a week. Always.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

its down to the individuals genetic limitations,no question.

I used to only train each bodypart once every 10 days,recently shortened it to each bodypart once every 8 days,seems to be going ok so far.....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i think both work if everything is taken into consideration.

I have always trained 1 bodypart every 7-10 days however since june i have tried 2 different training programs both training a bodypart twice over 8/10 days and getting good results.

You have to take into account that if training a bodypart twice then you are not going to do as much. i currently only do 3 working sets per bodypart over a 3 day rotation then a day off then repeated.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Everybody is different, and you need to experiment and see what works best for you. There is no right or wrong answer.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

big said:


> Everybody is different, and you need to experiment and see what works best for you. There is no right or wrong answer.


actually thats not true,the first sentence of my post is the correct answer:001_tt2:


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

I chop n change, mainly Squats Monday, Bench Wed's and Deadlifts Friday.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

was doing twice a week , changed to once a week an made better gains . altho my muscles do seem to feel not worked at all after a few days an dont feel hard at all .

 lol

other than my gammy leg that gets trained twice a week to try an build it up


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

If you read the research on natural athletes - once per week/twice per week has very little difference in terms of either gains in muscle mass or strength. To gain explosive strength or power more frequent, but lower volume training produces the best results (2-3 times per week)


----------



## biggerlandy (Sep 1, 2009)

i allways thought its a combination of for size and strength once a week, pre contest etc twice a week or genetics and getting quality food down your throat to help your body recover from twice a week or if you are on gear


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

I do push/pull/legs with a full body thrown in somewhere inbetween.

I leave 2 days rest inbetween each workout -

So im not training all in 1week more like over the co**** of 10/11 days or so.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

twice every 8 days


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Basically you have two approaches - generate a high level of tissue breakdown in one session that requires a longer period of time and hormonal demand to adapt to before training again, or only break the muscle down slightly in a session but keep progress coming by taking advantage of the short time the body needs to recover from such a session and train more frequently.

Either will work if balanced properly and equally well. The pitfalls people fall into I think are either training once a week but not hard enough, or training more frequently but too intensely. If your intensity level is low and you have recovered way before your next session then you won't be stimulating your body to adapt maximally, and if you train too hard too frequently then you will put too much stress on your hormonal system to allow for optimal adaptation and growth to occur.

I think the higher frequency lower volume style is more effective both for size and strength gains in the long run as it taxes your CNS far less and kicks out far less cortisol keeping you healthier - but that's provided you get it right. The downside to it is that it much easier to mess it up by doing too much. You have to get used to not fully exhausting yourself in each session and this feels counter intuitive to most and the temptation to do just a little bit more usually wins out and the routine falls apart.

When deciding which approach to follow you have to go to what suits you best in terms of the kind of sessions you enjoy most (an often overlooked aspect of workout selection is whether you will like it or hate it - if you despise every second of your routine then you aint gonna stick to it or do well even if it's a well designed programme) and also which fits into your lifestyle/work schedule best.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just started traing each muscle group one every 14 days and loving it!


----------

